# 2.6.9-rc1-nitro3 "I'm only here for the beer"

## seppe

Here's your new nitro-sources!

applied patches

```

2.6.9-rc1-nitro3 "I'm only here for the beer" 

*********************************************

from_2.6.9-rc1_to_staircase8.1 | A complete scheduler policy rewrite

schedrange.diff | Infrastructure for more policies

schedbatch2.4.diff | Batch scheduling

schediso2.5.diff | Isochronous scheduling

mapped_watermark4.diff | Lighter caching, very unlikely to swap

defaultcfq.diff | Enables the CFQ (completely fair queueing) I/O scheduler by default

config_hz.diff | Set the internal clock frequency

1g_lowmem_i386.diff | Allows 1G ram without enabling highmem

akpm-latency-fix.patch | Minor latency improvement hack

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch | Writeback latency fix

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch | cdrecord fix

cool-spinlocks-i386.diff | reduces kernel text size + better cache utilisation

bio_uncopy_user-mem-leak.patch | fixes memory leak

bio_uncopy_user2.diff | fixes a memory leak

supermount-ng204.diff | automaticly mount removable media (it's evil!)

fbsplash-0.9-r7-2.6.9-rc1.patch | Gensplash, a bootsplash replacement for Gentoo

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch | Convert tree_lock to an rwlock, improves performance at Oracle

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch | add seperate list for searching in the inode lists

2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff | The Reiser4 filesystem (UNTESTED!)

acpi-dsdt-initrd-patch-v0.4-2.6.7.patch | Custom acpi dsdt

viafb_02.diff | VIA Framebuffer

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch | VIA Video4Linux 

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch | a new and more functional version of the vesafb Linux driver

lirc-2.6.5-mm1-20040406 | Linux InfraRed Control support

menuconfig-NAME-v2.1-dev2.patch | Show kernel name in menuconfig

squashfs2.0-patch | SquashFS v2.0, a squashed read-only filesystem for Linux

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch | Gentoo Compressed loopback support for 2.6

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch | Linux Userland FileSystem (mount ftp connections, etc ..)

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | omnibook support

config-nr-tty-devices.diff | config /dev/tty* count for a cleaner /dev

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff | exports all tracks and boot images on a CD as normal files

orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff | Orinoco support (UNTESTED!)

ipw2100-2.6.8-patch | Intel Pro Wireless drivers

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | ACX WLAN drivers

acerhk.patch | Acer HotKeys support (UNTESTED!)

iteraid_1.44.diff | Giga Raid

new_hid_poll_interval_2.6.9-rc1.diff | usb 500hz mouse hack + you can turn it off in menuconfig

packet-2.6.8.patch | packet writing support for CD/DVD RW's

pty_write-latency-fix.patch | Minor latency improvement patch

igxb-speedup.patch | an interrupt routine for ixgb

kallsyms-data-size-reduction--lookup-speedup.patch | kallsyms speedup patch

truncate_inode_pages-latency-fix.patch | Minor latency improvement patch

sched-adjust-p4gain | tune scheduler for Pentium 4

get_user_pages-latency-fix.patch | Minor latency improvement patch

kernel-events-rml-2.6.9-rc1-1.patch | A simple sysfs change notifier over netlink

add_kobject_get_path.diff | fix for kernel-events

```

Download

ebuild

bz2

Warning

Nitro-sources is not well tested, things could always go wrong. My advice is to keep a second stable and bootable kernel image ready in your boot manager for 'just in case'.

More info and support at ...

IRC: irc.freenode.net #nitro-sources

WWW: http://sepi.be/nitro.php

RSS Feed: http://sepi.be/nitro-rss.php

This thread

Enjoy!

----------

## DaMouse

hmm, menuconfig-NAME-2.1-dev2.. that might have been the one I screwed qconf over a bit to much.. anyone have problems with "make xconfig" ?

-DaMouse

----------

## Moloch

Missed nitro2.... This one looks good... I like the name.

----------

## Safrax

LD      vmlinux

lib/lib.a(kobject.o)(__ksymtab+0x8): undefined reference to `kobject_get_path'

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 1

----------

## r00tzz

I was just enjoying my nitro 2.6.9-rc2 nad now this???

Ok I'll give it a try...  :Laughing: 

----------

## discomfitor

This is truly the kernel of champions.

----------

## fro5tbite

anyone experiencing this error while compiling :-

```

lib/lib.a(kobject.o)(__ksymtab+0x8): undefined reference to `kobject_get_path'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

----------

## nmcsween

remove add_kobject_get_path.diff

----------

## fro5tbite

how do i remove that ?

----------

## Steven Robertson

apologies if this is a duncehead question, but (in theory) should ck-sources, and thus nitro-sources, be AMD64 compatible?  If there's not a specific reason why not, then I'd be happy to run extensive tests (in a few days; Hurricane Frances delayed only one part to my new a64 box (GAAA)).

----------

## nmcsween

Yes if you don't use the vesafb-tng patch

----------

## fro5tbite

nmcsween: how do i remove add_kobject_get_path.diff ?

----------

## sobers_2002

working very fine for me and i am really getting a fast feel with these from 2.6.8.1-nitro6

good work!!!

Saurabh

----------

## Pink

Very nice release - everything works perfectly and nice and resposive under high cpu load and disk activity.

Cheers seppe   :Very Happy: 

[edit]

Umm, spoke too soon. After 10 mins of active use (just testing it) all keyboard input stopped (I noticed in another forum I was replying to that my sentence stopped hlaf way through), opened a terminal & open-office and indeed, all keyboard activity had stopped. couldn't three fingure out and the F keys I had setup stopped working.

When I right clicked and tried to exit fluxbox, got a blank screen and solid lock. Only the magic Sys key worked to reboot.

Most odd, Almost the same thing as last time (except it was my mouse and not the keyboard). I will investigate to see what may be causing it in my setup.

Oh well, back to 2.6.7-ck5.  :Confused: 

----------

## Cagnulein

works fine, but it's a bit slower than nitro2

super_pi results:

```
Top 6 Results:

2.6.9-rc1-nitro1 Sat Sep  4 14:47:19 2004     49.349

2.6.9-rc1-love1  Sun Sep  5 12:10:17 2004     50.93

2.6.9-rc1-nitro2 Sun Sep  5 16:55:52 2004     50.975

2.6.9-rc1-nitro1 Sat Sep  4 13:15:46 2004     51.344

2.6.9-rc1-nitro1 Sat Sep  4 14:30:03 2004     51.507

2.6.9-rc1-nitro3 Mon Sep  6 12:52:07 2004     52.003
```

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

```
CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.o

In file included from drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:450:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.h:320: warning: "struct hermes_rx_descriptor" declared inside parameter list

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.h:320: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

```

----------

## luisfeser

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> works fine, but it's a bit slower than nitro2
> 
> super_pi results:
> 
> 

 

How do you do the superpi benchmark??

----------

## rush_ad

nice name. stable?

----------

## rush_ad

nice name. stable?

----------

## seppe

If I didn't add that add_kobject_get_path.diff, then I wouldn't compile here with kernel-events enabled. This patch (add kobject) makes a function which is needed by kernel-events, and which couldn't be found when I left out this patch (add kobject get path).

Removing add_kobject_get_path.diff

Do this only if compilation fails with 'kobject' stuff in the error. This error:

```

lib/lib.a(kobject.o)(__ksymtab+0x8): undefined reference to `kobject_get_path'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1 

```

1. Download add_object_get_path.diff

2. Go to your nitro3 directory and reverse it:

```

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-rc1-nitro3

patch -p1 -R < /path/to/add_kobject_get_path.diff

```

3. done!

Now you should disable kernel-events, because I think it won't work without this patch. It doesn't work for me so ..

Oh the problem with nitro2 was 1g_lowmem2, I replaced it with the normal 1g_lowmem and it all works fine here now.

----------

## Master One

First time nitro user, compile went fine, but during boot total messup:

After "Mounting local filesystems..." suddently my screen starts filling up with the "%" sign, it keeps going and going as if that key would stuck on my keyboard. The boot-process is going on normally, but I can't log in of course this way, due to the "%" signs, which are still comming up at the login prompt. Besides this problem, the keyboard is definitely working, and also I can not enter anything of use, I still can control+alt+del to reboot. Pretty weird, isn't it?

I used the same .config file, like I do with 2.6.9-rc1-love1 and 2.6.9-rc1-mm3, but those are fine.

This machine has nforce2 chipset, using reiser4, and it's a MS Wireless Natural Multmedia Keyboard.

Anyone else experiencing such a strange keyboard behavior?

Have to go back to 2.6.9-rc1-love1, until a solution is found.

----------

## r00tzz

Working here!! Very fast!! And very smooth!!

As we say here in Brazil: redondo!!  :Very Happy: 

Edit:

Ooops... maybe a problem with the kernel or with me.

free reports tha the memory is never been cleaned (like garbage collected in java)....  :Sad: 

I'll try with older kernel...Last edited by r00tzz on Tue Sep 07, 2004 3:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Disabled

when I try to compile it i get:

```
drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8fc3): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `vesa_modes'
```

Someone can help me?

----------

## Rainmaker

what video mode did you select in vesa-tng?

Nice kernel, compiles cleanly with me.. The harddrive activity problem I had a few releases ago seems to be gone. Hope it stays out  :Razz: 

I don't really notice a speedbump over the mm patchset. Maybe under some higher loads. I'm going to see if it holds up  :Smile: 

----------

## scaba

 *DarwinianCoeus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.o
> 
> ...

 

ditto   :Sad:   ...back to -mm3 for now.

----------

## Disabled

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> what video mode did you select in vesa-tng?

 

I selected vesafb-tng, that is the same i used with nitro-2.6.8.1-r6...  :Sad: 

----------

## allblue

 *Master One wrote:*   

> First time nitro user, compile went fine, but during boot total messup:
> 
> After "Mounting local filesystems..." suddently my screen starts filling up with the "%" sign, it keeps going and going as if that key would stuck on my keyboard. The boot-process is going on normally, but I can't log in of course this way, due to the "%" signs, which are still comming up at the login prompt. Besides this problem, the keyboard is definitely working, and also I can not enter anything of use, I still can control+alt+del to reboot. Pretty weird, isn't it?
> 
> I used the same .config file, like I do with 2.6.9-rc1-love1 and 2.6.9-rc1-mm3, but those are fine.
> ...

 

me too.no "%" sign fill,but also can't type anything.intel 865 chipset, using reiser4.

----------

## Cagnulein

 *luisfeser wrote:*   

>  *Cagnulein wrote:*   works fine, but it's a bit slower than nitro2
> 
> super_pi results:
> 
>  
> ...

 

it's a my personal script  :Smile: 

----------

## Robin79

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

>  *luisfeser wrote:*    *Cagnulein wrote:*   works fine, but it's a bit slower than nitro2
> 
> super_pi results:
> 
>  
> ...

 

Is it open source?  :Razz:  i will compile and try now!! Hope it work but i dont like does mm-sources  :Razz: 

----------

## Cagnulein

it's not ready for the real world   :Laughing: 

no, truly it's still an alpha version and i don't wanna to erase your system file  :Wink:  anyway when we are ready i pubblic it  :Smile: 

features:

- compile kernel with possibility to configure all package to emerge after a new kernel compile

- erase an existent kernel (from grub, /boot/ and /usr/src)

- benchmark it, with super_pi, keep on the results.

and more and more  :Smile: 

all in bash + python, but i'd like to create a gui  :Smile: 

----------

## lxnay

seppe, orinoco is broken, I can't build reiser4 livecd edge version:

```

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In function `__orinoco_ev_rx':

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:1193: warning: passing arg 4 of `orinoco_int_rxmo nitor' from incompatible pointer type

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx_osm_pci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx_core.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx_pci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx_reg_print.o

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In function `orinoco_wlansniff':

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:3659: error: `hermes_response_t' undeclared (firs t use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:3659: error: (Each undeclared identifier is repor ted only once

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:3659: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:3659: error: syntax error before "resp"

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:3677: error: `HERMES_CMD_MONITOR' undeclared (fir st use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:3677: error: `HERMES_MONITOR_DISABLE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:3678: error: `resp' undeclared (first use in this  function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:3783: error: `HERMES_MONITOR_ENABLE' undeclared ( first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: At top level:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:4425: error: conflicting types for `orinoco_int_r xmonitor'

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.h:320: error: previous declaration of `orinoco_int_ rxmonitor'

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx_core.o

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

```

If I use pcmcia-cs drivers instead?

----------

## Robin79

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> it's not ready for the real world  
> 
> no, truly it's still an alpha version and i don't wanna to erase your system file  anyway when we are ready i pubblic it 
> 
> features:
> ...

 

Seems cool dont forget to message me when it is done and tested and working  :Smile: 

edit. works here will try it and see how stable it is (surely not like the other ones but i still hope it will be but i dont trust mm) edit.

----------

## discomfitor

Any chance of including the newest alsa-bk?  I patched it manually and it all went very smoothly.  ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/kernel-patches/

----------

## sobers_2002

what exactly are the improvements and the smoothness that u are talking about in the alsa-bk patch???

----------

## zerojay

I can reliably kill this kernel whenever I want by telling an ncurses application to redraw itself with Ctrl-L, like centericq. Instantly and completely hardlocks.

----------

## discomfitor

I didn't say that there were improvements, I said that the patching went smoothly.  If you want the changelog, go find the additions in alsa 1.0.5 and alsa 1.0.6.

In short, the bk updates alsa from 1.0.4 to 1.0.6a.

----------

## MrApples

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> I can reliably kill this kernel whenever I want by telling an ncurses application to redraw itself with Ctrl-L, like centericq. Instantly and completely hardlocks.

 

are you certain that this is related to the patchset?

----------

## zerojay

 *MrApples wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*   I can reliably kill this kernel whenever I want by telling an ncurses application to redraw itself with Ctrl-L, like centericq. Instantly and completely hardlocks. 
> 
> are you certain that this is related to the patchset?

 

Absolutely.

----------

## Rainmaker

I tried the most basic ncursus app: menuconfig, but couldn't confirm this bug...

----------

## fimbulvetr

I couldn't get it to lock up using kismet or menuconfig.

Anyway, much more stable than 2.6.8-nitro6 (The last nitro I was running), I used to lose wireless(ipw2100/intel 2100) often in 2.6.8-nitro6, had to downgrade to nitro5. Kept getting these from dmesg:

```

osl-0895 [35641] os_wait_semaphore     : Failed to acquire semaphore[cffacda0|1|0], AE_TIME
```

But now it seems as if it's going to behave:) Good work gentlemen!

----------

## zerojay

Yeah, still keeps happening here, though it's not really a big deal anyways since I very rarely ever have to try to refresh a console app anyways.

I'm glad to see my previous problem with the nitro kernels oopsing whenever I use emerge is gone. Looking pretty good.

----------

## kepreon

The kernel works great; I compiled it yesterday and started running it. However, I recently restarted and 1 hour and 40 minutes after starting up, the keyboard stopped working. Unplugged it and plugged it back in, still unresponsive   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Wi1d

Anyone have any ideas of where I went wrong?

```
  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

lib/lib.a(kobject.o)(__ksymtab+0x8): undefined reference to `kobject_get_path'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

----------

## Raku

 *Disabled wrote:*   

> when I try to compile it i get:
> 
> ```
> drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8fc3): In function `vesafb_probe':
> 
> ...

 

```

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

```

could help with that

----------

## nmcsween

 *scaba wrote:*   

>  *DarwinianCoeus wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.o
> 
> ...

 

Remove that old orinoco driver by getting the patch and diff -R ing it then apply this patch http://www.ozlabs.org/people/dgibson/dldwd/orinoco-0.15rc2.tar.gz If you get failed hunks look at the .rej and hack away

----------

## MrApples

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

>  *MrApples wrote:*    *DarkStalker wrote:*   I can reliably kill this kernel whenever I want by telling an ncurses application to redraw itself with Ctrl-L, like centericq. Instantly and completely hardlocks. 
> 
> are you certain that this is related to the patchset? 
> 
> Absolutely.

 

not to insult your knowledge, but this means you have tried it with the vanilla 2.6.9 kernel and it doesnt happen?

im only inquiring because i cannot reproduce this bug

----------

## jewps

The orinoco monitor mode patches for .13e does not work anymore. If you truely need monitor mode, you can build external modules with the drivers nmcsween linked. When I made nitro4 (was it 4? or 3?) I used CVS drivers because the patch doesn't apply, even if you fix the rej. it craps when you compile. 

Seppe, i'll make you a diff for the cvs orinoco drivers so you can use it in the next release.

/me downloads this nitro..

----------

## zerojay

 *MrApples wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*    *MrApples wrote:*    *DarkStalker wrote:*   I can reliably kill this kernel whenever I want by telling an ncurses application to redraw itself with Ctrl-L, like centericq. Instantly and completely hardlocks. 
> 
> are you certain that this is related to the patchset? 
> 
> Absolutely. 
> ...

 

I tried it on 2.6.9, 2.6.9-rc1, 2.6.9-rc1-mm2.. works fine under all of them. It's not a big deal though. No one else seems to be having a problem with it and I just seem to pull out the worst in some kernels.  :Smile: 

----------

## arkaine

It works perfectly for me until it tries to get my ip through dhcp, then it just sits there...until I reboot. Any ideas? I configured it same as I have all my other nitro kernels and this is the first one.

Just incase it helps, I use the 3c59x one. I think it says "Vortex/Boomerang" or something in the config.

----------

## Disabled

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y
> ...

 

Thx, it worked   :Wink: 

----------

## rzZzn

Works fine here   :Very Happy: 

//rZn

----------

## Isaiah

 *rzZzn wrote:*   

> Works fine here   

 

Ditto dat  :Cool: 

----------

## AustrianCoder

It seems that nfs is broken - has somebody the same problem? I can mount a nfs filesystem, but i can't access it.

----------

## Vlad

Is anyone else experiencing strange top behaviour? The last couple of kernels, my top has shown the buffers dropping to 0.

After a clean reboot, I'll see the buffers at 664k.  Slowly, this will degrade over time, until it hits 0 (which is where it stays).

Anyone have any idea what this could be? I'm not sure if its something I tweaked in /proc/sys/vm, or if it's just your typical kernel behaviour.  It seems like it's been happening since ~2.6.8.  Thanks.

----------

## nxsty

Version 2 of the cfq io-scheduler has now been released!

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/9/7/22

----------

## TierMann

 *nxsty wrote:*   

> Version 2 of the cfq io-scheduler has now been released!
> 
> http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/9/7/22

 

Thanks.

That patch seemed to apply fine over the 2.6.9-rc1-nitro3 source.

A few offsets, but no fails or compile errors, and the cpu hasn't imploded yet, so that's a good sign.

----------

## fro5tbite

aarrggh.. am i the only that cant compile the kernel   :Evil or Very Mad:   .. i got the kobject error while compiling this kernel... ive applied the patch that seppe released and ive got many rejects..   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Moloch

Any one else have issues with sound and cedega/winex? The last kernel I helped some one out by suggesting running cedega with schedtool -I -e. With this kernel that does not seem to help. I've tried running running without schedtool. Different priorites, different sound config in cedega. No change. As soon as I boot into 2.6.8.1 everything is fine. The basic issue is sound is laggy and studders very badly, most sounds never finish.  UT2004, XMMS any other application that uses sound is fine. Even while under load. It just appears to be cedega.

I noticed I have alsa 1.0.5, so I set all my alsa stuff to be ~x86 and emerging alsa 1.0.6 as I type this.

EDIT: Well didn't think that would help and it didn't. Oh well, I'll see next kernel release.

----------

## luqas

I think that might have to do with the new watermark scheduler that con is trying to move to.  His mailing list is fairly active on the topic.  The only thing I find weird is that UT isn't doing it, but just Cedega.  My UT has stuttering problems.  You could download the updated alsa kernel patch to update the drivers.   You can get it here.

----------

## Moloch

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> I think that might have to do with the new watermark scheduler that con is trying to move to.  His mailing list is fairly active on the topic.  The only thing I find weird is that UT isn't doing it, but just Cedega.  My UT has stuttering problems.  You could download the updated alsa kernel patch to update the drivers.   You can get it here.

 

Cool thanks, I'll give it a shot. Although I am suspecting some kind of scheduling algorithm that is just giving cedega issues more so than sound drivers. But what do I know?

EDIT: That didn't get it either, thanks for the link though.

EDIT2: I tried turning off the 500Mhz USB polling, no difference.

----------

## r00tzz

About the memory problem...

I emerged kernel-2.6.8.1-ck6 from portage...

Seems like less memory is used, and the memory is getting cleaned.

Don't know which patch may broke the memory...  :Sad: 

----------

## chrisdupre

Hello fellow gentooers,

     I've been using this ebuild for awhile now and it 's been the best  sources I've used so far; by far.   I want to use the gensplash but I'm a little worried I might screw something up.   Yes, I have read all the posts about gensplash and fbsplash, but still kinda skeptical about taking the plunge.   If someone who has been using the (2.6.9-rc1-nitro3 "I'm only here for the beer")-sources,  would you please help me set up my system for a nice bootup screen.      

System:

MB: Gigabyte K8VT800M

Proc: Athlon64 3200+

VC: 5600XT Ultra

SC: Audigy

Ram: 512MB

/boot/grub/grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux nitro-sources

root (hd0,0)

kernel /(the_name_of_my_kernel) root=/dev/hda3

anything else you need let me know.

P.S. - steel300 this is the BEST sources out there BAR NONE.

                                                                     Thanks Gentooers,

                                                                     Chris

----------

## Cagnulein

one question: with all mm3 and mm4 based sources, my ide probe on boot require 20 seconds...with nitro3 require only 1 seconds.

What is the patch that does the trick?

----------

## chrisdupre

Sorry don't know?   

P.S. - what kind of dog is that I've been thinking about getting a dog and that looks like a cool dog.

----------

## DaMouse

new pci routing code i think which takes longer for me to, mayhap i'll eat something and look at it.

-DaMouse

p.s. hes my bitch leave that dog alone   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## chrisdupre

GG,  HE'S the BITCH??   I think he's a she if it's a bitch.  LMAO. 

Cagnulein what kind of dog is that?

----------

## Cagnulein

cagnulein means doggy in "my" italian

----------

## andreaswerngren

Gentlemen,

I have had some problems compiling the latest nitro-sources. The problem seems to be related to the scheduler. Has anybody else encountered this problem.   

```
kernel/sched.c:222: error: syntax error before "prio_array_t"

kernel/sched.c:222: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

kernel/sched.c:224: error: `nr_iowait' redeclared as different kind of symbol

include/linux/sched.h:97: error: previous declaration of `nr_iowait'

kernel/sched.c:236: error: syntax error before '}' token

kernel/sched.c: In function `task_rq_lock':

kernel/sched.c:268: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:269: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:270: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:271: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `task_rq_unlock':

kernel/sched.c:279: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `this_rq_lock':

kernel/sched.c:291: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `rq_unlock':

kernel/sched.c:298: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: At top level:

kernel/sched.c:304: error: syntax error before "prio_array_t"

kernel/sched.c:305: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In function `dequeue_task':

kernel/sched.c:306: error: `array' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:306: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/sched.c:306: error: for each function it appears in.)

kernel/sched.c:307: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: At top level:

kernel/sched.c:312: error: syntax error before "prio_array_t"

kernel/sched.c:313: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In function `enqueue_task':

kernel/sched.c:314: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:314: error: `array' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: At top level:

kernel/sched.c:325: error: syntax error before "prio_array_t"

kernel/sched.c:326: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In function `enqueue_task_head':

kernel/sched.c:327: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:327: error: `array' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In function `effective_prio':

kernel/sched.c:354: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c: In function `__activate_task':

kernel/sched.c:369: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:370: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `__activate_idle_task':

kernel/sched.c:378: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:379: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `recalc_task_prio':

kernel/sched.c:399: error: structure has no member named `activated'

kernel/sched.c:401: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:403: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:404: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:410: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:416: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:425: error: structure has no member named `activated'

kernel/sched.c:425: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:426: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:428: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:430: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:443: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:445: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:446: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:447: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:448: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c: In function `activate_task':

kernel/sched.c:482: error: structure has no member named `activated'

kernel/sched.c:491: error: structure has no member named `activated'

kernel/sched.c:497: error: structure has no member named `activated'

kernel/sched.c: In function `deactivate_task':

kernel/sched.c:510: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:512: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:513: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:514: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `task_curr':

kernel/sched.c:552: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `try_to_wake_up':

kernel/sched.c:747: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:824: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:829: error: structure has no member named `activated'

kernel/sched.c:842: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:843: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `sched_fork':

kernel/sched.c:882: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:904: error: structure has no member named `first_time_slice'

kernel/sched.c: In function `wake_up_forked_process':

kernel/sched.c:940: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:940: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:943: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:943: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:946: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:951: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:956: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:956: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:957: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:958: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `sched_exit':

kernel/sched.c:978: error: structure has no member named `first_time_slice'

kernel/sched.c:989: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:989: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:990: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:990: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:991: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c: In function `finish_task_switch':

kernel/sched.c:1012: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:1015: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:1029: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `context_switch':

kernel/sched.c:1067: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:1068: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `nr_running':

kernel/sched.c:1089: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct runqueue'

kernel/sched.c: In function `nr_uninterruptible':

kernel/sched.c:1099: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct runqueue'

kernel/sched.c: In function `nr_context_switches':

kernel/sched.c:1109: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct runqueue'

kernel/sched.c: At top level:

kernel/sched.c:1115: error: `nr_iowait' redeclared as different kind of symbol

kernel/sched.c:224: error: previous declaration of `nr_iowait'

kernel/sched.c: In function `nr_iowait':

kernel/sched.c:1119: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct runqueue'

kernel/sched.c: In function `double_rq_lock':

kernel/sched.c:1133: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:1136: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:1137: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:1139: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:1140: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `double_rq_unlock':

kernel/sched.c:1153: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:1155: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `scheduler_tick':

kernel/sched.c:1988: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2002: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2003: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2019: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:2019: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2023: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2038: error: structure has no member named `first_time_slice'

kernel/sched.c:2042: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2043: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2048: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2052: error: structure has no member named `first_time_slice'

kernel/sched.c:2054: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2055: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2056: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2056: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2056: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2056: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2056: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2057: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2058: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2059: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2061: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2080: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:2081: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:2082: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:2082: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2084: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2087: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2091: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `schedule':

kernel/sched.c:2189: error: `prio_array_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2189: error: `array' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2190: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c:2224: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:2225: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:2227: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2244: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2246: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2247: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2248: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2254: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2259: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2259: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2260: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2261: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2262: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2263: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2271: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2275: error: structure has no member named `activated'

kernel/sched.c:2278: error: structure has no member named `activated'

kernel/sched.c:2281: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:2286: error: structure has no member named `activated'

kernel/sched.c:2292: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:2293: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:2294: error: structure has no member named `sleep_avg'

kernel/sched.c:2295: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:2295: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:2296: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:2302: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2303: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2312: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `set_user_nice':

kernel/sched.c:2563: error: `prio_array_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2563: error: `array' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2564: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c:2584: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:2600: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2601: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `idle_cpu':

kernel/sched.c:2683: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct runqueue'

kernel/sched.c:2683: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct runqueue'

kernel/sched.c: In function `__setscheduler':

kernel/sched.c:2700: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `setscheduler':

kernel/sched.c:2717: error: `prio_array_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2717: error: `array' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2718: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c:2777: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:2779: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2784: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2790: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2792: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2793: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:2794: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `sys_sched_yield':

kernel/sched.c:3008: error: `prio_array_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:3008: error: `array' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:3008: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:3009: error: `target' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:3009: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3019: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3028: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `io_schedule':

kernel/sched.c:3069: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3071: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `io_schedule_timeout':

kernel/sched.c:3081: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3083: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: In function `init_idle':

kernel/sched.c:3271: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3277: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3277: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3279: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `sched_init':

kernel/sched.c:3934: error: `prio_array_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:3934: error: `array' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:3937: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3938: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3938: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3939: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3939: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3940: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3950: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3953: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3967: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c:3968: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

kernel/sched.c: At top level:

kernel/sched.c:238: error: storage size of `per_cpu__runqueues' isn't known

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

Best Regards

Andreas

----------

## MrApples

@andreas, im not certain it will be a remedy, but the latest nitro is r4

----------

## andreaswerngren

Thanks for your directions MrApples 

Rc4 compiles and runs perfectly. My ATI board also seems to have a little better performance compared to the gentoo-dev-sources kernel, if glxgears is reliable.

Also thanks to Seppe.

Best Regards

Andreas

----------

## chrisdupre

Glad to hear you got it working.   I still like 2.6.9-rc1-nitro3 "I'm only here for the beer".

----------

## MrApples

 *andreaswerngren wrote:*   

> Thanks for your directions MrApples 
> 
> Rc4 compiles and runs perfectly. My ATI board also seems to have a little better performance compared to the gentoo-dev-sources kernel, if glxgears is reliable.
> 
> Also thanks to Seppe.
> ...

 

no problem, glad you got it up and running

----------

